# Breeding Dragon Bettas



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not ready to start breeding yet (due to the lack of a female, and because I'm not happy with the research I've done yet) but I'm trying to understand genetics etc, so I just have a couple of questions.

Do I have to breed a dragon male with a dragon female?
What tail types can be bred together (most common is veil and crown here, and females are all veil, so I'd have to aquabid it most likely if I wanted another type)
I read something about not breeding certain colours together, can anyone shed light on whether that is true or not?

Also, does anyone have a link on where I can find out about genetics and the like. I've seen so many how tos on the actual breeding process, but nothing along the lines of the questions above.

Sorry if these questions have been asked before, or for asking stupid questions, lol. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

DefyingGravity said:


> I'm not ready to start breeding yet (due to the lack of a female, and because I'm not happy with the research I've done yet) but I'm trying to understand genetics etc, so I just have a couple of questions.
> 
> Do I have to breed a dragon male with a dragon female?
> What tail types can be bred together (most common is veil and crown here, and females are all veil, so I'd have to aquabid it most likely if I wanted another type)
> ...


Okay, so no you do not have to breed a dragon male to a dragon female. However if you would like to keep the pure line i would recommend that you breed a dragon male to dragon female but if you are just breeding because then go ahead and use any male you like. Really any tail type can be bred with any tail type, however when breeding double tails genetics become mixed up a bit i would recommend you visit one of the early post from this forum, which we discussed breeding double tails, just scroll down and you should find it on this page or page two, you'll recognize it from the title. Really you can breed any colour with any colour with the exception of pure black males to pure black females again their is a post on this as well, on page one or two that describes certain restrictions with breeding black bettas. But again if you would like to keep a pure colour you would stick to similar colours in both the male and female. Unfortunately i dont really have any sites that you can take a look at but they are out there so just keep looking and researching and you should be able to find them


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, awesome. I have a dragon male VT, and my concern was finding a female here because no one has females, and if they do, they are ugly. My Lilith (RIP) was a rare find. I'd probably stick to VT's & CT's.

Yeah, I was kind of surprised at the site, because for memory one of them was don't breed blue & red together, and I thought that was the most ridiculous thing I had heard, and decided to go to my trust site to find out, so thanks for the help! Much appreciated!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya there are some pretty funny thing on the web i have bred red and blues together before so that is totally wrong. But i hope you can find a nicer female that will suit to your likings


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Lies, on the *Internet*, nooooooooo, I've never heard of it LOL, but anyway, if you want to stay true to a certian color pattern, breed the same colorings, or just expiriment around, I think the Delta gene is resseve, otherwise I don't know much about genetics, If Mr, vampire would come back on, he would tell you everything you need to know about it.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

^ That is why I confirm everything. Find info on one site, go to another to get it confirmed. Years of university writing has taught me that  lol. I'm going to be sticking with VT's & CT's... and possibly when I move out gets some HM's, so we will see how it pans out.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thats my plan as well. quick question, how do you get halfsuns, I thought it is Comb+HM


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok dragons my personal fave type of betta. I would personaly buy a sibling pair but have one of them DT and the other ST. Just to get good finnage and a pure line. Not saying ur male is bad, which he isn't he's gorgeous, but you can't b sure of his genetic backround.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm currently not 100% sure if I am going to breed using Castiel. I was just more interested in some details on it. Even if I do, Australia works differently to America in terms of bettas, so people would accept them no matter what they look like, and most of my fish would be staying with me or going to families and friends. I do understand what you mean, but this is just a bit of fun for me & experimentation.

And can you clarify DT & ST? I'm still not 100% with all these terms. I just know basics


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

DT or DeT is delta
VT is veil 
HM is half moon
HS is half sun
SD is super delta
CT is crown tail
MTS is multiple tank syndrome
LFS is local fish store
LPS is local pet store
Dbt is double tail
PK is plakat
HMPK is half moon plakat
CTPK is crown tail plakat
ST is spade tail
OHM over halfmoon
RT rose tail
FT is feather tail
Hope you found this helpfull for most of the fish terms
don't worry, it took me a while to learn these terms


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Spade Tail hmm. Lol, never going to get one of those here. I may have more luck with a DT, but I think I might still stick with my styles  Thanks guys for the clarification on the questions I asked.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Actually DeT is Delta and DT is double tail. Spade tails died out in the begginnig of decade (as far as I know).


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

So then what did you mean by ST?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ST stands for single tail.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

ahhhh that makes sense now. Thank you


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

DefyingGravity said:


> ahhhh that makes sense now. Thank you


 Your welcome. I'm always happy to help


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Actually DeT is Delta and DT is double tail. Spade tails died out in the begginnig of decade (as far as I know).


 true although, some refer to doubles as Dbt, and delta as DT, to me its all very confusing. 

but you are right about the single tail and stuff


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

typically dt is double tail and DeT is delta


----------

